# Can't enable WLAN, my BIOS Settings don't include WLAN Switching



## nickless5 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have an HP Pavillion tx 1000 notebook. Since yesterday the WLAN seems to have disabled itself and I don't know how. I can't seem to enable it. I've done just about everything I can. It says in the HP Wireless Assistant that the way to enable it is by going to the BIOS settings but when I do, there is nothing related to LAN/WLAN Switching. The WLAN doesn't even appear anymore on the Device Manager. I've already downloaded about 10 different updates for my BIOS and still nothing. I've even done a System Restore and System Recovery but nothing seems to work. I spent all day yesterday trying to fix this problem. Somebody please help!

Oh and I seem to have another problem now, there is a yellow triangle with an exclamation point on the taskbar. I hit it and it doesn't do anything. I passed over it to see if some explanation would come up but I get nothing. It's just there. The screen went black twice for a couple of seconds.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like the wireless card may have died.


----------

